# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  نبذة عن السيرة الذاتية لوزراء حكومة عون الخصاونة الجديدة

## أمجاد الشموخ

** 




أبرز ما ورد في سير وزراء حكومة عون الخصاونة الجديدة الذاتية التي تمكن الحصول عليها.   
  وتالياً نبذة عن الوزراء الجدد والذين احتفظوا بمقاعدهم:   

*الفريق الركن المتقاعد محمد سليمان الرعود – وزير الداخلية *  
  مكان الولادة: الطفيلة   
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  الدكتوراة في التاريخ الإسلامي من معهد التاريخ العربي/بغداد.   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  سفيراً في وزارة الخارجية.   
  فريق ركن في القوات المسلحة الأردنية.   
  عضو مجلس الاعيان الرابع والعشرون   
  الأوسمة:   
  وسام الاستحقاق العسكري من الدرجة/3   
  وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة/3   
  وسام المشاركة مع قوات حفظ السلام   
  وسام هيئة الأمم المتحدة   
  وسام الكوكب من الدرجة /2   
  وسام النهضة من الدرجة /2  

*محمد ناصر سامي حسن جودة – وزير الخارجية *  
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة :عمان -1961   
  الحالة الاجتماعية : متزوج   
  المؤهلات العلمية :-   
  •     بكالوريوس سياسة دولية   
  اهم المناصب التي شغلها :-   
  •     1985-1992 الديوان الملكي الهاشمي   
  •     1992-1994 مدير مكتب الاعلام الاردني   
  •     1994-1998 مدير التلفزيون   
  •     1998 مدير عام الاذاعة والتلفزيون   
  •     1998-1999 وزير اعلام   
  •     2005-2007 ناطق رسمي باسم الحكومة   
  • 2007-2009 وزير دولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال   
  • 2009 - 2010     وزير الخارجية   
  •2011- 2010 وزير الخارجية   
  الاوسمة:-      
  وسام الكوكب الاردني من الدرجة الاولى   
  وسام الاستقلال الاردني من الدرجة الاولى   
  عدد من الاوسمة الاجنبية   

*الدكتور أمية صالح طوقان – وزير المالية *  
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة: 1946 في عمان   
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  الدكتوراه في الاقتصاد من جامعة (كولومبيا) في مدينة نيويورك   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  رئيس دائرة الأبحاث والدراسات في البنك المركزي الأردني.   
  مستشار اقتصادي في مكتب رئيس الوزراء   
  مدير عام لبورصة عمّان.   
  رئيس قسم المنظمات العربية والإقليمية في صندوق النقد العربي في مدينة أبو ظبي.   
  مثل الأردن في اللجنة الاقتصادية والمالية، في الأمم المتحدة.   
  سفير الأردن لدى الاتحاد الأوروبي، ومملكتي بلجيكا وهولندا ودوقية لوكسمبورغ         
  محافظ للبنك المركزي الأردني   
  عضو في مجلس الأعيان   
  الأوسمة:   
  درع اتحاد المصارف العربية.   
  وسام الاستقلال الأردني من الدرجة الأولى   
  وسام الكوكب الأردني من الدرجة الأولى   
  وسام الجراند كروس من درجة العرش من مملكة بلجيكا   

*سليم محمد سالم الزعبي – وزير العدل *  
  مكان الولادة: خرجا – إربد   
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  ماجستير في القانون   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  وزير الشؤون البلدية والقروية والبيئة (1991)   

*سامي ابراهيم قموة – وزير الصناعة والتجارة *  
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة: 1940   
  المؤهلات العلمية :-   
  - ماجستير اقتصاد من جامعة سيراكيوز في نيويورك   
  - دبلوم ادارة عامة   
  - زمالة دراسية في الادارة العامة والموازنة من لندن وزمالة دراسية من البنك الدولي في التنمية – واشنطن   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  رئيس مجلس ادارة ومدير شركة الشرق الاوسط للتأمين   
  رئيس مجلس ادارة عامة في دار الشعب للصحافة والطباعة والنشر   
  مدير عام دائرة الموازنة   
  مدير المكتب الخاص في وزارة الخارجية   
  نائب المندوب الدائم للاردن في الامم المتحدة   
  رئيس قسم العلاقات الاقتصادية في وزارة الاقتصاد الوطني   
  عضو ادارة مؤسسة المواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية   
  عضو مجلس ادارة سلطة وادي الاردن وشركة مناجم الفوسفات   
  عضو مجلس امناء اللجنة التنفيذية لمؤسسة نور الحسين   
  عضو جمعية الشؤون الدولية   
  1993-1995 وزير المالية   
  1998 وزير النقل ووزير البريد والاتصالات   

*علاء عارف سعد البطاينه – وزير النقل *  
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة : عمان   
  المؤهلات العلمية :-   
  ماجستير في نظم المعلومات الادارية   
  بكالوريوس هندسه كهربائية   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  2010-2011     وزير النقل   
  2009 - 2010      وزير النقل   
  2009 - 2009 وزير الاشغال العامة والاسكان   
  2007-2009 وزير النقل   
  2002-2005 امين عام وزارة النقل   
  2005-2007 مدير الجمارك الاردنية   
  الاوسمة:-   
  وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الاولى   
  وسام الصليب الاعظم لاورانج – ناسو ( مملكة هولندا)

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*
الدكتور جعفر عبد عبدالفتاح حسان – وزير التخطيط والتعاون الدولي   
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة : بلغاريا 1968   
  الدكتور صلاح جرار – وزير الثقافة:   
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة: جنين في 1952   
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  الدكتوراه في الأدب الأندلسي من جامعة لندن.   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  نائب رئيس الجامعة الأردنية لشؤون الكليات والمعاهد الإنسانية   
  رئيس هيئة المديرين والقائم بأعمال المدير العام لشركة الدار الجامعية للاستشارات والدراسات   
  - عميد الدراسات العليا وعميد البحث العلمي بجامعة آل البيت من 2006 ولغاية 2007.   
  - المنسق العام للجنة الوطنية العليا لإعلان عمّان عاصمة الثقافة العربية لعام 2002.   
  - أمين عام وزارة الثقافة 1999 - 2002.   
  - مدير مكتبة الجامعة الأردنية 1993 - 1997.   
  الأوسمة:   
  وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الثانية 
   الدكتور صلاح جرار – وزير الثقافة:   
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة: جنين في 1952   
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  الدكتوراه في الأدب الأندلسي من جامعة لندن.   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  نائب رئيس الجامعة الأردنية لشؤون الكليات والمعاهد الإنسانية   
  رئيس هيئة المديرين والقائم بأعمال المدير العام لشركة الدار الجامعية للاستشارات والدراسات   
  - عميد الدراسات العليا وعميد البحث العلمي بجامعة آل البيت من 2006 ولغاية 2007.   
  - المنسق العام للجنة الوطنية العليا لإعلان عمّان عاصمة الثقافة العربية لعام 2002.   
  - أمين عام وزارة الثقافة 1999 - 2002.   
  - مدير مكتبة الجامعة الأردنية 1993 - 1997.   
  الأوسمة:   
  وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الثانية      

الدكتور عبد اللطيف وريكات – وزير الصحة   

  مكان وتاريخ الولادة : عمان 1950      
  المؤهلات العلمية :-   

  •    عضوية الكلية الملكية البريطانية لندن   

  •    عضوية الكلية الملكية ادنبرة   

  •    شهادة الباطنية والصدرية من جامعة ويلز   

  •    الزمالة في الكلية الملكية للأطباء ادنبرة   

  •    البورد الاردني في أمراض وفسيولوجيا الاعصاب   

  •    دبلوم امراض الاعصاب جامعة لندن   

  •    البورد الاردني في الامراض الباطنية   

  •    دبلوم الامراض الصدرية   

  •    بكالوريوس الطب والجراحة من جامعة سراييفو   


  الخبرات العملية:   

  •    مساعد مدير عام الخدمات الطبية الملكية لشؤون طب الاقاليم.   

  •    مدير مستشفى الحسين.   

  •    مدير مركز التأهيل الملكي.   

  •    مدير مستشفى الملكة علياء العسكري.   

  •    رئيس دائرة الباطنية العامة/مدينة الحسين الطبية.   

  •    رئيس اختصاص امراض الاعصاب/مدينة الحسين الطبية.   

  •    1990 مستشار أول أمراض وفسيولوجية الاعصاب/ مدينة الحسين الطبية .   

  •    1988-1990 مستشار امراض باطنية / مدينة الحسين الطبية   

  •    2007 مدير عام للخدمات الطبية الملكية   

  •    1983-1986 مستشار طبي لوزارة الدفاع الكويتية   


قتيبه عبداللطيف عبده ابو قوره – وزير الطاقة والثروة المعدنية   

  مكان وتاريخ الولادة: 1949      
  الخبرات العملية:   
  مدير عام شركة البترول الوطنية   

 الدكتوره رويده محمود خليل المعايطة – وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي   

  مكان وتاريخ الميلاد: الكرك 1955   
  الدرجات العلمية:   
    شهادة الماجستير و الدكتوراة في الصحة العامة من جامعة تولين في  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  Tulane University / New Orleans - USA              
    شهادة ما بعد الدكتوراة في الإدارة من جامعة لويزيانا ستيت / الولايات المتحدة  Louisiana State University / USA    
  الخبرات العملية:   
  عضو مجلس الأعيان الأردني   
  مستشارة صاحبة السمو الأميرة منى الحسين المعظمة   
  وزيرة التنمية الإجتماعية   
  رئيسة للجامعة الهاشمية   
  مدير عام مستشفى تعليمي   
    نائب الرئيس والأمين العام للمجلس الوطني لشؤون الأسرة   
  عضو اللجنة التنسيقية العالمية للبرلمانيات حول حماية الطفل والشباب   
  أول إمرأة ترأست المجلس التنفيذي لمنظمة المرأة العربية فور إنشاءها في جامعة الدول العربية   
  رئيسة اللجنة التنفيذية لقمة المرأة العربية   

الدكتور عيد الدحيات – وزير التربية والتعليم   
    مكان وتاريخ الولادة: الشوبك 1945   
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  درجة الدكتوراه في الأدب الإنجليزي - جامعة كارولاينا الشمالية   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  نائب رئيس مجلس أمناء جامعة مؤتة   
  رئيس جامعة مؤتة   
  رئيس جامعة عمان الأهلية   
  رئيس مجلس أمناء جامعة العلوم التطبيقية   
  وزير الشباب   
  وزير التربية والتعليم   

ايمن يحيى حسن عودة – وزير الدولة للشؤون التشريعية   
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة : ليبيا -1961   
  المؤهلات العلمية :-   
  - بكالوريوس حقوق   
  - ماجستير قانون   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  - عضو بمحكمة الاستثمار العربية / جامعة الدول العربية القاهرة   
  - عضو في هيئة " كلنا الاردن"   
  - عضو في محور التشريع والعدل المنبثق عن لجنة الاجندة الوطنية   
  - عضو في لجنة مكافحة الفساد المنبثقة عن هيئة " الاردن اولاً"   
  - 2007 وزير العدل   
  -    2009 وزير العدل   
  - عضو مجلس الأعيان الأردني   

الدكتور عبد السلام العبادي – وزير الأوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الإسلامية   

  مكان وتاريخ الولادة: عمان في 10/3/1943م.   

  المؤهلات العلمية :-   
  اكمل دراسته الابتدائية والاعدادية والثانوية في المدرسة العلوية وكلية الحسين بعمان سنة 1959م.   
  اكمل دراسته الجامعية الاولى في كلية الشريعة بجامعة دمشق سنة 1963م وحصل على الليسانس في الشريعة الاسلامية بتقدير جيد جدا.   
  حصل على الماجستير في الفقه المقارن بامتياز من كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الازهر سنة 1967م   
  حصل على الدبلوم التمهيدي للماجستير في التاريخ الاسلامي من كلية دار العلوم جامعة القاهرة    سنة 1968م   
  حصل على الدكتوراه في الفقه المقارن بمرتبة الشرف  الاولى مع التوجيه  بطباعة الرسالة وتبادلها مع الجامعات العالمية من كلية  الشريعة والقانون  جامعة الازهر سنة 1972م   
  الخبرات العملية   
  وكيلا لوزارة الاوقاف (امينا عاما لها) من سنة 1982-1988.   
  مديرا عاما لمؤسسة تنمية اموال الايتام من سنة    1989-1993.   
  وزيرا للاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية من 1993-2001.   
  رئيس لمجلس امناء جامعة ال البيت من 2001 حتى تاريخ 6/12/2004م .   
  حصل على درجة الاستاذية بتعيينه استاذا في الفقه المقارن في كلية اصول الدين – جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية الاردنية سنة 2003.   
  صدرت الارادة الملكية بتعيينه رئيسا لجامعة ال البيت في 6/12/2004 حتى تاريخ 7/4/2005م 0   
  وزيرا للاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية بتاريخ 7/4/2005م .   
  وزيرا للاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية بتاريخ 14/12/2009   
  وزيرا للاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية بتاريخ 24/11/2010   

راكان المجالي – وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  نقيب الصحفيين في 1977 – 1978   
  رئيس تحرير يومية الرأي   
  كاتب في يومية الدستور   

ماهر أبو السمن – وزير الشؤون البلدية والقروية   
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة: السلط في 1957   
  المؤهل العلمي: البكالوريوس في الهندسة المعمارية – جامعة بوخارست   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  رئيس بلدية السلط الكبرى   
  رئيس قسم متابعة المشاريع في ديوان المحاسبة   
  رئيس لجنة بلدية السلط الكبرى   
  رئيس لجنة البلديات الاردنية المنتسبه للاتحاد الدولي للمدن المتحدة.   
  رئيس نادي السلط الرياضي* *

*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*ابراهيم مشهور حديثة الجازي - وزير الدولة للشؤون القانونية *  
  تاريخ الولادة: 1966   
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  الدكتوراه في القانون الدولي من (  University of London    )   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  استاذ مساعد في القانون الدولي العام في الجامعة الاردنية   
  محاضر غير متفرغ في برنامج الماجستير بجامعة مالطا   
  رئيس دائرة الشؤون القانونية في الجامعة الأردنية   
  عضو في نقابة المحامين الأردنيين   
  عضو في نقابة المحامين الدوليين في لندن   
  عضو في جمعية القانون الدولي في لندن   
  عضو في المنظمة العربية لحقوق الإنسان في القاهرة   
  عضو في منظمة العفو الدولية لحقوق الإنسان في المملكة المتحدة   
  عضو في جمعية المحامين العرب في لندن   
  عضو ً اللجنة الأردنية الوطنية للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية   
    عضو مجلس إدارة جمعية الشرق الأوسط للقانون الدولي   
  عضو في جمعية المنتدى الأردني لحوكمة الشركات   
  عضو في الجمعية الأردنية للمنافسة   
  عضو في محور التشريع والعدل المنبثق عن الأجندة الوطنية   

*موسى ضافي الجمعاني - وزير المياه والري *  
  تاريخ الولادة: 1952   
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  درجة الماجستير في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة كولورادو / الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  رئيسا للجانب الأردني في اللجنة التوجيهية لدراسة مشروع ناقل مياه البحر الأحمر- البحر الميت   
  رئيسا للجنة التوجيهية للمياه المشتركة   
  رئيسا للجنة التوجيهية للمياه المشتركة الأردنية – السورية لاستخدام مياه حوض اليرموك   
  نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة سلطة وادي الأردن   
  نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة سلطة المياه   
  رئيس لجنة العطاءات المحلية   
  رئيس لجنة عطاءات سلطة وادي الأردن   
  رئيس لجنة العطاءات الخاصة لتنفيذ مشروع الخط الناقل لسد الملك طلال   
  عضو مجلس إدارة شركة مياهنا   
  عضو مجلس إدارة شركة مياه العقبة   
  عضو مجلس إدارة شركة تطوير البحر الميت   
  أمين عام سلطة وادي الأردن   


*الدكتور ياسين الخياط  - وزير البيئة*  
مواليد عمان 
المؤهلات العلمية: 
شهادة الدكتوراة  في هندسـة البيئـة من جامعــة كامبـردج . 
   بكالوريوس ودبلــوم فـي مجــالات علــوم البحــار وتقنيــة البترول البحريــة من اميركا. 
  الخبرات العملية: 
   مدير عام مؤسسة المواصفات والمقاييس   
    عضو منتخب في اللجنة التنفيذية لهيئة الدستور الغذائي الدولي.   
  منسقاً لإقليم الشرق الأدنى لهيئــة الدستــور الغذائي الدولي للفترة 2003-2007.   
  ديــراً لمركــز الكيمــياء الصناعيـة في الجمعية العلمية الملكية 98-2004   
  عضــو في مجلس إدارة المؤسسة الاستهلاكية المدنية منذ 2004   
  عضـو مجلس إدارة المؤسســة العامـة للغذاء والـدواء   
  عضو مجلس إدارة الهيئة الهاشمية للمصابين العسكريين.   
  عضو مجلس إدارة الجمعية الأردنية للتنمية المستدامة.   
  وللدكتور الخياط عدة مؤلفات ومنشورات وتقارير  علمية وفنية عديدة في عدة  مجالات منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر تلوث  الهواء، المواد الكيماوية  الخطـرة، غبار الطلع، وغاز الرادون داخل الأبنية، وغيرها.   


 
*نايف حميدي الفايز - وزير السياحة *  
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  ماجستير في العلاقات الدولية   
  بكالوريوس علوم سياسية   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  مدير عام هيئة تنشيط السياحة   
  مستشار في رئاسة الوزراء   
  مدير إداري لمشروع معهد البحر الميت   
  مدير مكتب الأمير فيصل بن الحسين   

*خليف الخوالدة - وزير تطوير القطاع العام *  
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة: مرصع – جرش 1968   
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  دكتوراه في إدارة الجودة الشاملة من جامعة غرب سيدني   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  أمين عام وزارة العمل   
  مستشار الجودة والتميز في المجلس التنفيذي لحكومة دبي   
  مركز الدراسات والإستشارات وخدمة المجتمع في الجامعة الهاشمية   
  أحمد آل خطاب - وزير الزراعة   
  مكان الولادة: معان   
  المؤهل العلمي: بكالوريوس زراعة   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  رئيس الاتحاد التعاوني الإقليمي   
  مدير زراعة معان   
  نائب مدير عام سكة حديد العقبة   
  رئيس اتحاد المنظمات التعاونية/ معان 
  نائب أسبق في مجلس النواب الثالث عشر   

*حيا القرالة – وزير الشؤون البرلمانية *  
  مواليد 1964   
  المؤهل العلمي:   
  بكالوريوس حقوق من جامعة الاسكندرية   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  محامي – عضو نقابة محامين   
  نائب في البرلمان (2003-2007)   
  عضو حزب التيار الوطني   

*المهندس باسم الروسان – وزير الاتصالات *  
  مكان وتاريخ الولادة : 1947   
  المؤهلات العلمية :   
  - بكالوريوس من جامعة عين شمس القاهرة في الهندسة الكهربائية عام 1970   
  - ماجستير في الهندسة الكهربائية من جامعة  s.m.u    دالاس 1981   
  الخبرات العملية:   
  - من تشرين الثاني 2006 - وزيراً للاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات   
  - 2002-2006 نائب الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة فاست لينك   
  - 1999-2002 المسؤول التنفيذي لتكنولوجيا المعلومات في فاست لينك   
  - 1997-1999 مدير دائرة الهندسة في فاست لينك   
  - 1971 -1997 مهندس اتصالات في سلاح الجو الملكي الاردني وتقاعد برتبة عميد   

*محمد نوح القضاه- وزير الشباب والرياضة *  
  تاريخ الــــــولادة : 8/6/1969   
  المؤهلات العلمية:   

 	 	شهادة الدكتوراه في الفقه وأصولة تخصص المعاملات عام 1998 من الجامعة الاردنية 	 	شهادة الماجستير في الفقه وأصوله تخصص الاحوال الشخصية عام 1993 من الجامعة الاردنية 	 	شهادة البكالوريوس في الفقه والتشريع عام 1991 من الجامعة الاردنية  	
     المناصب والخبرات العملية:   

 	 	رئيس جمعية الشيخ نوح للرفادة ومطلق حملة "نحن انصار الله" الشبابية التطوعية في المحافظات الاردنية. 	 	عضو هيئة تدريس في جامعة العلوم الاسلامية العالمية. 	 	عضو اللجنة الاستشارية في مركز الجسر العربي لحقوق الانسان. 	 	محكّم معتمد لدى المحاكم الشرعية الاردنية. 	 	محاضر في عدد من الجامعات الاردنية الخاصة (الزيتونة، فيلادلفيا، الاسراء، عمان الأهلية). 	 	محكّم للابحاث العلمية الجامعية.  	 	
 *نسرين بركات – وزير للتنمية الاجتماعية *  
  تاريخ الــــــولادة : 1968   
  المؤهلات العلمية:   
  درجة الماجيستير في إدارة الأعمال من جامعة ديرهام - بريطانيا   
  بكالوريوس في علم الكمبيوتر وتكنولوجيا المعلومات \ الجامعة الأردنية   
    الخبرات العملية:   
  وزير تطوير قطاع عام في حكومة سمير الرفاعي الثانية   
  مؤسسة ومديرة شركة نحو التميز للاستشارات   
  مديرة محور دعم السياسات والتقوية المؤسسية\برنامج اجادة الممول من الاتحاد الاوروبي   
  مديرة برنامج اجادة بالوكالة   
  مديرة وحدة التنافسية - وزارة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي   
  عضو مجلس امانة عمان الكبرى   
  عضو الشبكة الاقليمية العربية للمراة في الادارة المحلية الجيدة   
  عضو مجلس المنافسة الاردني   
  عضو اللجنة الاستشارية لجمعية الاسر التنموية الخيرية   
  عضو مجلس ادارة نادي صاحبات الاعمال والمهن-عمان   
  عضو مجلس ادارة الجمعية الاردنية لحكومة الشركات   
  عضو سابق لمجلس ادارة المؤسسة الاردنية لتحديث وتطوير المشاريع   
  عضو في المجلس الاستشاري للمنتدى الأردني للتنمية الاقتصادية (  JEFD     )

----------


## دموع الغصون

سير ذاتية رائعة لأعلام سوف يتركون أكبر الأثر في تاريخ الحياة السياسية في الأردن ، خاصة بهذه الفترة الحرجة ، تاريخ مشرف و نبذة تعريفية شاملة ، مشكور " أمجاد الشموخ " على الموضوع المميز ، بداية موفقة كلنا شوق للمزيد والمزيد من مشاركاتك القيمة .

يثبت الموضوع لفترة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> *محمد نوح القضاه- وزير الشباب والرياضة* 
> تاريخ الــــــولادة : 8/6/1969 
> المؤهلات العلمية: 
> 
> شهادة الدكتوراه في الفقه وأصولة تخصص المعاملات عام 1998 من الجامعة الاردنيةشهادة الماجستير في الفقه وأصوله تخصص الاحوال الشخصية عام 1993 من الجامعة الاردنيةشهادة البكالوريوس في الفقه والتشريع عام 1991 من الجامعة الاردنيةالمناصب والخبرات العملية: 
> 
> رئيس جمعية الشيخ نوح للرفادة ومطلق حملة "نحن انصار الله" الشبابية التطوعية في المحافظات الاردنية.عضو هيئة تدريس في جامعة العلوم الاسلامية العالمية.عضو اللجنة الاستشارية في مركز الجسر العربي لحقوق الانسان.محكّم معتمد لدى المحاكم الشرعية الاردنية.محاضر في عدد من الجامعات الاردنية الخاصة (الزيتونة، فيلادلفيا، الاسراء، عمان الأهلية).محكّم للابحاث العلمية الجامعية.


*هاد الانسان بيستاهل كُل خير
وحلو نتعرف على وزرائنا*  :7f21b6bbef:

----------

